# 20 long lighting



## papa_otter (Mar 20, 2006)

Been looking into inexpensive lighting for a low tech 20 long planted tank. What do you guys think of this one?
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


----------



## cornhusker (Jan 26, 2005)

*lighting for 20 long*

Papa otter, that seems to be a good choice for a lamp.remember that you have to use plants that don't get to tall in that tank. i had a 20 long setup for allmost three years using a fixture with one factory bulb and one vita light from texas and only cleaned glass twice. amazing luck.i used plants like cryptocoryne and anubias and plants allways looked like fake plants,they grew so nicely.i used fertilizer once in a while.very low maintenence to say the least on that tank.the bulbs were 20 watt in 29" allglass fixture.
regards,cornhusker


----------



## cornhusker (Jan 26, 2005)

*lighting*

The more i look at that light fixture from coralife,that is a VERY good choice.polished reflector and adjustable lenght makes it a very good buy.i've paid more for allglass with a white plastic reflector and no adjustment,(will not completely fit their tanks with out using glass)regards,cornhusker


----------



## papa_otter (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks once again cornhusker! Its nice to hear something like that from a person that is much more experienced than I am. Makes it feel like a more confident purchase.


----------



## tritan (Feb 11, 2005)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/34881-lighting-open-top-20-long.html

See this post for more on a 20long lighting. After much debate, I am thinking to go with the same light. I just placed my 48inch 5 t light on top of this tank and it looks great. see this image , remember the brightness of this one is hinderd by a salt water actonic bulb on one half.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

they work great. only thing i dont like about mine is that the light throw isnt very wide. so i would recommend the stock light strip plus the corallife one. if you wanna go real low tech, then just run two 24" 20 watt T8s and you get good growth too


----------



## tritan (Feb 11, 2005)

ok, my only question is do you run a 30 inch light for a 20 gallon long that measures 30 inches or a 36 to have it hang off the ends so you can keep an open hood? If you run a 30 then how do you get the light to stay on with our falling off the ends?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

Thats my 20L im using 30" Coralife 65watts with an adjustable mounting legs, even without the leg the fixture is fit in the tank


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I would go with the 30"

I am buying that same fixture for my 20L but cant find the legs..


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

I like the Coralife T5s a LOT! 

I do echo theothergeoff's comment about the width of the light thrown into the tank. I solved this by planting taller crypts in the background and having the light over the front part of the tank. All plants grow well, and I like the color of the light.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

yes but i run the 30" T5 on an open top. it has the little legs that pull out from the sides and they hold the fixture in place. works well and then the regualr hood i have sets on the inside lip of the plastic trim.


----------

